# Albion Showcase looking for DA teams to finalize brackets - Jan 11-12



## justneededaname (Dec 13, 2019)

Albion SC Development Showcase is looking for DA teams to finalize their brackets in age groups

BOYS 2007 // BOYS 2006 // BOYS 2005

• All Games at Galway Downs, Temecula
• 4 Games Guaranteed
• 4 x 50 Min Games per the USSDA Rules
• Max Roster of 23 with 18 players per game
• Unlimited subs across 3 moments with re-entry

Register at ascdevelopmentshowcase.com or contact Wayne Crowe for more details wcrowe@albionsoccer.org


----------

